# Strange issue



## doug2123

When in Mozilla Firefox I can't click the top 3 minimize to tray, minimize window or close. I can see them, but can't click them. If I click system tray firefox, and click it again to reopen firefox I can click the top 3 buttons on the right.

I am operating windows 7 home premium. Thought it was a virus or something, but I reformatted, and same issue. I downloaded Opera browser, and that has a different issue. I can close, minimize, but won't switch tabs when I click on another tab thats open. I just installed Opera to try that as an alternative to Firefox.

What could possibly be going on?

Also not sure if this is a related issue, but I can't move desktop icons. I try to move them, but they won't move anywhere.


----------



## Corday

Run DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth then run sfc /scannow .


----------



## Gary R

Windows 7 is no longer supported, so as time progresses, modern browsers are likely to get more and incompatible with that OS.

In any case it is insecure, and you really should not be going online with it.


----------



## doug2123

Strange thing. I removed Service pack 1 last night, and this morning it was acting up, but now everything is back to normal. Not sure what that was about. I don't like Windows 8 or 10 so I am sticking with 7 until a similar one comes out.


----------



## Gary R

> .... so I am sticking with 7 until a similar one comes out.


Well that's not going to happen. 

From all indications, Microsoft are moving away from the free standing OS, and moving towards a "Windows as a Service" model, so if you want a supported OS that is similar to W7 then your best bet is one of the many Linux distros, though they're by no means a "plug in" replacement.

They're already rolling out such a model for business .... Windows 10 Cloud PC: What is known about Microsoft's new service .... and I don't expect it will be too long before they're wanting home users to adopt something similar.


----------



## Corday

When I got the Email on response #4 my thoughts were exactly the same as Gary's which I hadn't seen. Times change and it's time to change with them. Gary's specialty is security, but he really doesn't want to see the OP back here in the future with an infected unit.


----------



## doug2123

Thanks for the replies. I know people using windows 98, and xp still. Now those are the ones that should be worrying. I know how to fix my computer, but never seen an issue like I described above unless it was a virus, but after formatting it would fix it. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Gary R

You're welcome.

By the way, I totally understand why anyone would want to keep using W7, personally I much prefer it to many of the later offerings by Microsoft. 

However it's no longer supported, and that makes it permanently vulnerable to attack, so from a security standpoint, in all good conscience I can't really recommend that people keep using it.


----------



## geo791

@doug2123 
I used Windows 7 until Quicken updates would no longer work using it. I left Windows 7 kicking and screaming, but moved on to Windows 10. At first I didn't like it because I am a tech and Microsoft made if difficult for me to find the areas I needed to access. Now, after having used Windows 10 for the past 18 months, I would never go back. I find it very easy to navigate now. I did have to install a virtual machine with Windows 10 32-bit in order to run a very old application with 20 years of medical history that was not possible update. VirtualBox works very well for that need. Also, remember Microsoft will still allow you to upgrade from Win 7 to Win 10 for free. Once you upgrade, the motherboard is associated with the license key and then you can do a clean install of Windows 10 and it will activate automatically. I cannot recommend Windows 10 more highly. I have used all versions from Windows 3.1, 95, 98, 7, and now 10. Windows 10 is now my favorite version, and it just keeps getting better. Unless you want your identity stolen, DON'T USE WINDOWS 7 ONLINE!


----------



## Timh1111

geo791 said:


> @doug2123
> I used Windows 7 until Quicken updates would no longer work using it. I left Windows 7 kicking and screaming, but moved on to Windows 10. At first I didn't like it because I am a tech and Microsoft made if difficult for me to find the areas I needed to access. Now, after having used Windows 10 for the past 18 months, I would never go back. I find it very easy to navigate now. I did have to install a virtual machine with Windows 10 32-bit in order to run a very old application with 20 years of medical history that was not possible update. VirtualBox works very well for that need. Also, remember Microsoft will still allow you to upgrade from Win 7 to Win 10 for free. Once you upgrade, the motherboard is associated with the license key and then you can do a clean install of Windows 10 and it will activate automatically. I cannot recommend Windows 10 more highly. I have used all versions from Windows 3.1, 95, 98, 7, and now 10. Windows 10 is now my favorite version, and it just keeps getting better. Unless you want your identity stolen, DON'T USE WINDOWS 7 ONLINE!


Well said Doug. I've been using computers since before Windows was born. I remember my Tandy 1000tx when I started. No hard drive. Everything ran from floppy discs. I learned to write GW-Basic-DOS from the telephone book size manuals that came with it. As Windows developed, and evolved, I bought faster and stronger computers to adapt to Windows changes. I use W-10 as well and yes, there were certain features in earlier versions I prefer but have learned that evolution and and security go hand in hand when it comes to Microsoft. It's just a shame that over the years, many PC games that I have would not run on newer Windows versions even when trying to use the compatibility option.


----------



## DoctorBen

doug2123 said:


> When in Mozilla Firefox I can't click the top 3 minimize to tray, minimize window or close. I can see them, but can't click them. If I click system tray firefox, and click it again to reopen firefox I can click the top 3 buttons on the right.
> 
> I am operating windows 7 home premium. Thought it was a virus or something, but I reformatted, and same issue. I downloaded Opera browser, and that has a different issue. I can close, minimize, but won't switch tabs when I click on another tab thats open. I just installed Opera to try that as an alternative to Firefox.
> 
> What could possibly be going on?
> 
> Also not sure if this is a related issue, but I can't move desktop icons. I try to move them, but they won't move anywhere.


Suspect this is a Firefox problem. I have had sim. problems. Including not being able to cut/past a site I use daily. Rebooting Firefox (switching temporally to Chrome) usually solves the problem.

As much as I like FF, it has gone downhill over the last year.

I use Windows 8.1 (64-bit) because certain software I use will not work on Win10 and I have not found replacements.

I too have used "home" computers for about 35 years (TI-99/4A back then).


----------



## doug2123

I decided to give windows 10 a try. After clicking part of the setup where it asks for the cd key i couldn't get passed that screen. Couldn't enter a key or click to skip. I tried everything, and than decided to do control, alt, and delete like i did in windows 7, and i was able to continue the setup.

So at this point i am ready to destroy this laptop. I'm almost 100% sure its not windows related at this point. Its an Asus 
X75VD-DB51
12gb ram
250gb ssd


----------



## doug2123

I got windows 10 working, and than hooked up my usb mouse, and had same problems. Who knew a mouse could cause these issues? Something inside the mouse must have broken. Its about 10-12 years old


----------



## SpywareDr

Brand new mice start at $3.99 (USD) and that includes delivery: Amazon.com : pc mouse


----------

